# Expanding foam Qs



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm doing a new background for my boyfreinds leopard gecko. I've got exo terra backgrounds arranged to make certain levels and hides but I want some ledges too. Time is kind of the essence as the gecko is in small temp housing, so I was wanting to use expanding foam. 

So... 


Will the expanding foam stick to the exo terra background?
Will it be easy enough to get out, if it goes on the glass and I screw it up?
Can I shape it? Cut it, sand it etc?
Is sticking sand to it feesable? I know people do it with eco earth but I think I've heard the sand mostly comes off?
Can you grout on top of it?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

em_40 said:


> I'm doing a new background for my boyfreinds leopard gecko. I've got exo terra backgrounds arranged to make certain levels and hides but I want some ledges too. Time is kind of the essence as the gecko is in small temp housing, so I was wanting to use expanding foam.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


Can't answer about it sticking to the background but... It is very sticky and difficult to remove before drying, I would imagine it would be a pain on glass, definitely when wet may be easier to move once dried. 

Easy to shape, cut/sand your heart out! 

You can grout over it yes, little difficult for it to stick in comparison to polystyrene but it can be done, add sand to the grout or varnish over grout and add sand before varnish dries. 

I'm no expert, but that's the experiences ive had in the past, hopefully others can help too. Good luck. 

Tom.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

OK, well I've had a go... Now I have to wait patiently for it to dry, I tried to start to shape it but I eventually cut through to gloop, lol... need to wait to wait much longer. 

Luckily haven't got that much on the glass, looks like it's sticking to the background ok

And I will try adding sand to the grout, good idea, thankyou


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

em_40 said:


> I'm doing a new background for my boyfreinds leopard gecko. I've got exo terra backgrounds arranged to make certain levels and hides but I want some ledges too. Time is kind of the essence as the gecko is in small temp housing, so I was wanting to use expanding foam.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


-expanding foam will stick to exo background but you will just lose the few inchs of space it takes up

-when dry using a craft knife its easily removed iv done 3 backgrounds in my current viv

-it tends to expand in a realistic rocky way shouldnt need much cutting sanding etc

-rockoflex looks very good as does cat litter(clay) to get a rock effect silicone and sand or any partical substrate should work 

-yes it can be grouted

check dartfrog forums years and years and years ahead of most keepers in terms of cool methods for backgrounds


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

expanding foam is like tomato juice (from actual tomatoes not a bottle) and baby slobber... it sticks to everything


----------

